
$2,000 Custom PC vs. $4,000 Mac Pro - aq3cn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDmOHU6lmRw
======
aq3cn
I wonder how Apple gets away with its under powered machines. Is it marketing
or something else?

This custom PC uses following components:

Intel i7-5820K CPU – [http://amzn.to/21TmH82](http://amzn.to/21TmH82)

Corsair H115i CPU Cooler – [http://amzn.to/1p95eKU](http://amzn.to/1p95eKU)

ASRock X99e-ITX Motherboard – [http://amzn.to/21TmTE9](http://amzn.to/21TmTE9)

Corsair Vengeance 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 RAM –
[http://amzn.to/21Tn16S](http://amzn.to/21Tn16S)

Crucial MX200 500GB SSD – [http://amzn.to/21Tn7LB](http://amzn.to/21Tn7LB)

Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD –
[http://amzn.to/1pt0FLx](http://amzn.to/1pt0FLx)

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid Graphics Card –
[http://amzn.to/1pt0JL8](http://amzn.to/1pt0JL8)

EVGA P2 750W Power Supply – [http://amzn.to/1p95Dgp](http://amzn.to/1p95Dgp)

Fractal Design Nano S mini-ITX Case –
[http://snazzy.fm/PT7F3](http://snazzy.fm/PT7F3)

